# molt



## ant_mantid (Jun 26, 2007)

how long does a L1 take to molt


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 26, 2007)

A few days after hatching probably a week.


----------



## ant_mantid (Jun 26, 2007)

ok becuase i bought some mantids off of yen saw and there L1 do u think hes molting because i put him in his house and he went to a plant ant just started hanging there he hasnt moved and i just got them today


----------



## Asa (Jun 26, 2007)

He might be. It depends on how it's hanging. If it's upside down, splayed back, then yes is probably the answer.


----------



## ant_mantid (Jun 26, 2007)

what does splayed back mean


----------



## Asa (Jun 26, 2007)

uhh..arched back


----------



## ant_mantid (Jun 26, 2007)

well i cant tell if its arched or not. and how do they molt for. and when there done do we mist them or not?


----------



## Asa (Jun 26, 2007)

Molting only takes a few minutes. They will jiggle violently, then squeeze out of their skin. You can mist them then.


----------



## ant_mantid (Jun 26, 2007)

ok i dont if he is now because he didnt jiggle or anything hes just laying down bakwrds an arched


----------



## Asa (Jun 26, 2007)

They stay like that for a while and then molt. Then again, he may not be molting. By tomorrow if he was going to, he will have molted.


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2007)

Most mantids sit in one spot most of the time.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 26, 2007)

Like Rick said, they dont move too much anyway. Mine all have their favorite spots to hang out, and thats about it. Until the crickets come in that is lol.


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2007)

Just don't worry about it. If it's gonna molt it will when it's ready. Don't be standing there spraying or anything like that. If you disturb the mantis you can cause a mismolt. I also wouldn't spray the container right after it molts. Leave it alone for a day.


----------

